# nur ein Objekt



## goldie (8. Okt 2007)

Hallo,

folgendes Problem bietet sich mir. Ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen.

Ich habe eine Klasse (x) von der darf es nur ein einziges Objekt geben. Nun muss ich aber dieses eine Objekt in ca. 6 verschiedenen Swing Fenstern verwenden. Das soll quasi durchgereicht werden! Jeder der es braucht kann es benutzen. Wie kann ich das am elegantesten Umsetzen?
Ich dachte dabei an Observer. Nur ist mir der Observer dafür nicht das passende Mittel oder liege ich da falsch?


----------



## Marco13 (8. Okt 2007)

Die Programmierer-Hure: "Singleton"


----------



## goldie (8. Okt 2007)

Hallo,
danke das ist glaube ich das was ich Suche! Nur ich brauche den Konstruktor. Wird der dann intern verwendet?


----------



## SlaterB (8. Okt 2007)

ja, 
deklariere ihn private, dann kann es auch niemand von außen versuchen


----------



## Marco13 (8. Okt 2007)

Die etwas abfällige Bezeichnung sollte dich aber dazu veranlassen, nachzudenken, ob das wirklich die beste Lösung ist. Um was für eine Klasse geht es denn?


----------

